# بارك يا رب.



## kalimooo (4 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك يا رب​​
باركني، يا يسوع الحبيب،
اني واثق كل الثقة بانك لن تبخل علي ببركاتك السماوية.
باركني بحالتي التي انا فيها، كما تراني انت.
بارك ارادتي ورغباتي الصالحة،
بارك قلبي واجعل منه مسكنا لائقا بك.
بارك قراري ان اصلي،
وان اجعل من حياتي صلاة ومن صلاتي حياة،
بارك قراري ان اقاوم قوى الشيطان،
من حولي وفي داخلي.

بارك، يا يسوع الحبيب، آلامي،
فان بركتك تعلمني ان اجعل منها صلاة مرضية لديك.
بارك نجاحي كلما نجحت.
بارك افراحي كلما فرحت
لا تسمح ان احيد عن طريقك.
بارك احزاني وفشلي،
لكي اتعلم منها دروس سرك الفصحي.
بارك رغبتي في ان اكون فقيرا بالروح،
مستسلما لارادتك القدوسة دون قيد ولا شرط.
 
كم من الخير والحب والايمان والرجاء،
تريد ان تحقق في حياتي،
فباركني وحقق ارادتك فيّ،
مهما تململت طبيعتي الانسانية،
ومهما حاولت ان تتمرد.

يا يسوع الحبيب:
روّض قلبي .
روّض ارادتي.
روّض طبعي ومزاجي،
لكي ازداد شبها بك،
اذ حسب التلميذ ان يكون مثل معلمه،
وحسبي ان اشهد لك في حياتي شهادة حسنة.

بارك، يا يسوع الحبيب، رعاة نفوسنا.
بارك مكرسينا ومكرساتنا.
بارك اباءنا وامهاتنا، شبابنا وشاباتنا، اطفالنا وصغارنا.
بارك كل انسان على وجه الارض.
بارك كل الذين اعرفهم والذين لا اعرفهم،
واجعل مني ومنهم ابناء للملكوت.


----------



## روزي86 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

امين

تسلم ايدك يا كليمو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> بارك يا رب​​
> باركني، يا يسوع الحبيب،
> اني واثق كل الثقة بانك لن تبخل علي ببركاتك السماوية.
> باركني بحالتي التي انا فيها، كما تراني انت.
> ...





> يا يسوع الحبيب:
> روّض قلبي .
> روّض ارادتي.
> روّض طبعي ومزاجي،
> ...


*
آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــن* 
*أشكرك أستاذى 
ربنا يباركم*


----------



## christianbible5 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

> بارك كل انسان على وجه الارض.
> بارك كل الذين اعرفهم والذين لا اعرفهم،


*شكرا حبيبي كليمو...*

*صلاة رائعة الرب يبارك عمرك...*


----------



## النهيسى (8 أكتوبر 2010)

آمين آمين آمين
صلاه جميله
شكرا يا غاالى​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2010)

ابو تربو

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك
​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5

الشكر لحضورك اخي

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## نغم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

صلاة مميزة جدا جدا وقررت ان اصليها كل يوم 
يسوع يحفظك


----------



## kalimooo (10 أكتوبر 2010)

نغم

كويس يا نغم

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع مميز ربنا يدبر حياتك


----------



## happy angel (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*آمين آمين بارك يارب
ميرسى كليموو صلاة جميلة جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أكتوبر 2010)

مارتينا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (12 أكتوبر 2010)

هابي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

